# Cranking amps for a 1994 225hp Johnson



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone how many cranking amps I need for a 225hp 1994 Johnson? Starter doesnt engage, pulled it apart, seems to function properly. Wondering if I am not getting enough of battery to the starter to engage the flywheel. Just put in a new Optima Blue top, figured that would be enough. Its charged up too. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

sounds like a bad cylonoid or wires from ignition switch cause i am running the same battery on a 1992 evinrude 200 and it has plenty of power to turn the motor over


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

You are suffering from a voltage drop issue.

You are looking for a bad connection on the main battery wires between battery and engine.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a double post...problem solved....:clap

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic159153-4-1.aspx


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Also wiggle the cables. Do you hear a crunching sound?



I had a boat here with a 3yr old cable. It was a 2ga cable [Pacer brand Marine cable] I use it all the time and it's no different than Anchor brand cable.



It had shrink tubing with the glue in it, but looked like it was dragged behind a truck.

The problem was plain copper ends. [No tinning ] The cooper had corroded and pushed the shrink tubing out of the way allow moisture to get to inside and the cable was pure junk.



I cut the shrink tubing off 1st. Then I skinned the insulation back to get a better look.


----------

